# NZM - NZME Limited



## ReXXar (8 July 2017)

Anyone holding this stock? I'm surprised there's no thread on NZM, spin-offs are a goldmine IMO, there really should be a thread to discuss all upcoming spin-offs.  I bought this last year as a spin-off play, amazing little stock, was trading something like 4x cashflow and 10% dividend yield, Forager Funds also added to their position not long afterwards. However I found it's incredibly difficult to put a value on this company, many demergers are still taking place with APN, trying to piece this together through the annual report is a nightmare. Any thoughts??


----------



## barney (22 October 2018)

ReXXar said:


> Anyone holding this stock? I'm surprised there's no thread on NZM, spin-offs are a goldmine IMO, there really should be a thread to discuss all upcoming spin-offs.  I bought this last year as a spin-off play, amazing little stock, was trading something like 4x cashflow and 10% dividend yield, Forager Funds also added to their position not long afterwards. However I found it's incredibly difficult to put a value on this company, many demergers are still taking place with APN, trying to piece this together through the annual report is a nightmare. Any thoughts??




Just rumbling through a few old posts and saw this one ….. SP has been unceremoniously belted since this last post … It seems as though a proposed merger with Fairfax has been tied up in litigation for ever which has caused the Sellers to kick in ……. I know nothing about the Co. but the Chart looks ordinary.


----------

